
How a Kalman filter works, in pictures - JoshTriplett
http://www.bzarg.com/p/how-a-kalman-filter-works-in-pictures/#
======
joshu
The artificial synesthesia is nicely done.

Wish this doc was around when I built a balancing robot.

